# I'm not able to set ping inside a jail.



## bryn1u (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey,

I can't use ping and other stuff inside jail . From the host *I* set this sysctl.

```
[root@h0st /home/bryn1u]# sysctl security.jail.allow_raw_sockets=1
security.jail.allow_raw_sockets: 0 -> 1
[root@h0st /home/bryn1u]# sysctl -a | grep jail.allow_raw_sockets
security.jail.allow_raw_sockets: 1
```

Now take a look inside the jail:

```
[root@h0st /home/bryn1u]# jls
   JID  IP Address      Hostname                      Path
    17  192.168.0.1     GameServer                    /jails/Games
    18  91.121.239.228  Oksymoron.edu.pl              /jails/Oksymoron
[root@h0st /home/bryn1u]# jexec 18 csh
root@Oksymoron:/ # ping freebsd.org
ping: socket: Operation not permitted
root@Oksymoron:/ # sysctl -a | grep jail.allow_raw_sockets
security.jail.allow_raw_sockets: 0
root@Oksymoron:/ #
```

Why is that? ???


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2014)

You need to restart the jail if you make changes to security.jail. And besides that there are now per jail settings you can set:

```
allow.*
             Some restrictions of the jail environment may be set on a per-
             jail basis.  With the exception of allow.set_hostname, these
             boolean parameters are off by default.
```


----------

